# Looking for an EV truck. Help.



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.olino.org/articles/2008/06/01/elektrische-bedrijfswagens

maybe this helps, it's quite a long list of (nearly) available small and large EV trucks. Try google translate if it's unclear. 

kleine bedrijfswagens = Small trucks with a normal driving licence.
vrachtwagens = Large trucks with special licence.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

This one out of that list would be a prety good replacement I guess:

http://www.taylor-dunn.com/vehicle-details-standard.aspx?id=28

The range might be a problem.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Jan said:


> http://www.olino.org/articles/2008/06/01/elektrische-bedrijfswagens
> 
> maybe this helps, it's quite a long list of (nearly) available small and large EV trucks. Try google translate if it's unclear.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. I will have a look at the list and see if there are any suitable candidates.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Jan said:


> This one out of that list would be a prety good replacement I guess:
> 
> http://www.taylor-dunn.com/vehicle-details-standard.aspx?id=28
> 
> The range might be a problem.


The local dealer for that is Bradshaws, who supplied the current vehicle. Still worth a look though.


----------



## Arch (Aug 21, 2011)

The Taylor-Dunn vehicle looks good, in that it's pretty much what we have now, which is ideal for our needs, except for her range problem. If the suggested range is anything like accurate, at 30 miles, that would be plenty. The most we currently do in a day is 10 or 11 miles, but currently we have to recharge at lunchtime to manage it. And we need to be able to expand that maximum to expand the scheme.

I'm not expert enough to tell from the spec, but for example what are the wheels like on the Taylor Dunn? Beryl is technically road legal, but I gather that really she's only meant to potter about in warehouses and so on. Our reservation might be that she was sold to us (6 years ago) knowing our needs, and assured us she'd be perfect, when really she's at the limit of what she can do. Of course I know the technology will have come on in those years...

This last week we've had to hire a Ford Transit diesel to do the job because of very cold weather making Beryl useless. When we have to do this, it brings home how much we benefit from Beryl's dimensions for navigating the small city streets and to make loading easy for two people. Climbing in and out of a big van is also much more tiring than just sliding in sideways!

We don't need anything fancy - we've done without a radio or heating for this long!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The Taylor-Dunn looks like it has those balloon tyres that the GEM and golf buggies have, low speed pnumatics.
My main concern would be how tough it would be if it is also on golf buggy mechanicals.

It is one of the difficulties of finding a suitable vehicle to replace Beryl. Small vehicles seems to be of a light duty build where as ones strong enough to do the job are very big.

Likewise wanting it to be road legal and road worthy, manufacturers seem to think that means having electric windows, heating, sound system, fancy seat fabrics.
And wanting small tends towards warehouse trucks, pedestrian controlled or open cabin.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

a lot of the tugs at airports are electric. Not sure about size, since I seen smaller ones in some air ports.
so you might poke around at a local commerial airport.
http://zapglobal.wordpress.com/2010/09/07/zap-electric-truck-and-van-qualify-for-federal-tax-credit/
http://www.zapworld.com/electric-truck-XL-fleet-LSV-NEV


----------



## sinobread (Jun 24, 2012)

here is similar

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/527576500/Electric_Mini_Truck_Single_Cab_.html

another one for $5000

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/492126812/1000kg_Eelectric_MINI_TRUCK.html


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't promise range, but for work, we used Taylor-dunn B-248 flatbed carts, which ran great. They lasted all day (10-hour work day) on a charge, driving all around a football field, up and down ramps, start and stop, back and forth, full throttle nearly the whole time. They have plenty of power for what you can put on them. They are narrow enough to fit in a shipping container, and not much taller than a person. They are built tough, but speed tops out at 10 mph. Good luck finding one, though.

The Taylor-Dunn listed above is probably your best bet.


----------

